

The last days of the polymath [someone who knows a lot about a lot] - jbellis
http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/content/edward-carr/last-days-polymath?

======
jbellis
Appeared before at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=844229>, but apropos
to the generalist-vs-specialist discussion.

